# Recommand me a cooking anime/drama



## mrfatso (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any nice cooking anime or drama to recommand me?

I feel like watching one of them right now.

At the moment, i am watching cooking master boy, so any other recommandation, i welcome them all.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Cooking Anime's

Cooking Master Boy
Cooking Papa
Ippon Bocho Mantaro
Kakuto Ryori Densetsu Bistro Recipe
Kyukyoku no Chef wa Oishibo Papa
Maho Shokudo Charapontan
Miracle! Mimika
Mr. Ajikko
OH! MY Conbu
Oishimbo
Seiyo Kotto Yogashiten ~Antique~
Yakitate!! Japan
Yumeiro Pâtissière


----------



## Beats (Apr 29, 2010)

Working!!


----------



## Cermage (Apr 29, 2010)

yakitate japan is about baking. its a pretty decent shounen parody. there aren't all that many decent cooking shows out there though. as for drama i think Ristorante Paradiso has elements, its more of a restaurant based slice of life though.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 29, 2010)

Drama :

Lunch queen, with Yuko Takeuchi (which is actually in FlashForward US TVshow)


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help, i will watch them as soon as i could.

edit: even till now, it still wows me how anime depict cooking style, jecus if only chef are that awesome in real life, who cares about mafia when the ones u have to be afraid are the chef's awesome knife skills.


----------



## Shakraka (Apr 29, 2010)

.


----------

